# Stackmat VS QJ Timer



## ExtazyCuber (Feb 6, 2011)

What do you like better?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 6, 2011)

well my Qj is broken and i never had something else then a QJ so, I still prefer stackmat because the green light comes quicker at the stackmat


----------



## XXGeneration (Feb 6, 2011)

The only reason someone would choose QJ over stackmat is that it's cheaper.

In terms of features, it's clear that a stackmat is superior.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 6, 2011)

XXGeneration said:


> In terms of features, it's clear that a stackmat is superior.


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26914-Stackmat-Timer-Accuracy-Resolution


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 6, 2011)

The stackmat is awesome


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Stackmat. All the way.


----------



## avgdi (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a QJ timer. They are crap. Get a stackmat timer.


----------



## Sammud Sharma (Feb 7, 2011)

i dont have either but its clear what the favourite is


----------



## yiming liu2 (Feb 12, 2011)

stackmat....


----------



## cube fan (Feb 12, 2011)

Stackmat...Though it is more expensive than QJ


----------



## Vinny (Feb 12, 2011)

i have a QJ but i think I'm going to get a StackMat when I get some extra money because my QJ timer glitches a lot and I never find out the time of a specific solve when it does.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 12, 2011)

Qj timers suck get a stackmat my timer broke a few months after I got it.


----------



## Jordie (Feb 12, 2011)

Stackmat is better for sure. Sure, the QJ is half the price, but first of all you can't save times, plus it's a very cheap timer overall. The pads are inconsistent, sometimes cutting out completely, and if the battery case isn't screwed in all the way, the timer will turn off quite a lot. One I got came this way, and it took me a while to figure out why it kept turning off. Overall, the stackmat is much higher-quality, and it lasts much longer.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 12, 2011)

Jordie said:


> Stackmat is better for sure. Sure, the QJ is half the price, *but first of all you can't save times*, *plus it's a very cheap timer overall*. *The pads are inconsistent, sometimes cutting out completely*, and if the *battery case isn't screwed in all the way, the timer will turn off quite a lot*. One I got came this way, and it took me a while to figure out why it kept turning off. *Overall, the stackmat is much higher-quality*, and it lasts much longer.


I couldn't care less about saving 3 times.
Good, less money for me to spend. Especially on overpriced shipping.
Mine aren't, never had any problem.
Not based on my experience.
What exactly on it is higher quality, maybe besides the batteries?
My QJ is great, it ran out of battery life a bit faster than i would have liked, but it was completely reliable until that happened.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 12, 2011)

Stackmat. Just because I want to be able to attach it to my computer


----------



## teller (Feb 12, 2011)

My QJ glitched a lot as well...I thought it had died completely before I messed with the battery seating.

When I got a Stackmat, I was impressed by the quality. The green light is much easier to see and lights up more quickly, the display is clearer, the rubber padding on the bottom prevents it from slipping, and overall it feels heavier and more substantial. Whether you need the extra features or not, the QJ is clearly a junky knock-off by comparison.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 12, 2011)

My QJ timer isn't as sensitive anymore and I need to place my entire palm on it to start or stop it and I've only had it for 2 weeks. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 12, 2011)

i wish i did, mine got completely busted after a month.


----------



## teller (Feb 12, 2011)

Adrian said:


> My QJ timer isn't as sensitive anymore and I need to place my entire palm on it to start or stop it and I've only had it for 2 weeks. Has anyone else had this problem?


 
This happened to me. The battery wasn't in there just exactly right; re-seat it and see if that helps.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 13, 2011)

teller said:


> This happened to me. The battery wasn't in there just exactly right; re-seat it and see if that helps.


 
Hey thanks, it worked.


----------



## Kaktus (Feb 13, 2011)

Stackmat


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 13, 2011)

A QJ will die in about 3 weeks of use so get a stackmat they last FOREVER!


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> A QJ will die in about 3 weeks of use so get a stackmat they last FOREVER!


 
Mine didn't. Stop assuming that something that happened to a few will happen to all.


----------



## Clayy9 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've had my QJ since last Christmas and it's in almost the exact same shape as it was when I first got it. I don't have any problems with it. Do you really need to spend $20 extra just to hook it up to a computer, which can function as a timer anyway?


----------



## Jordie (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, that did happen to me, and that's one of the problems with it.


----------



## Jordie (Feb 20, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> I couldn't care less about saving 3 times.
> Good, less money for me to spend. Especially on overpriced shipping.
> Mine aren't, never had any problem.
> Not based on my experience.
> ...


 
Okay, so if you just feel the difference in weight between the two timers, it's quite a lot. Second, if you actually look at the circuitry, the QJ is VERY simple, and actually, the screen on the stackmat is actually hard plastic, like a real screen should be, while the qj is just thin bendy plastic. for all those reasons, I think the stackmat is much better.


----------



## Meep (Feb 20, 2011)

Jordie said:


> Okay, so if you just feel the difference in weight between the two timers, it's quite a lot. Second, if you actually look at the circuitry, the QJ is VERY simple, and actually, the screen on the stackmat is actually hard plastic, like a real screen should be, while the qj is just thin bendy plastic. for all those reasons, I think the stackmat is much better.



How does simple circuitry result in lower quality? It could be a more efficient design, and also less room for error (redundancies etc).


----------



## Hiero (Feb 20, 2011)

My QJ has been fine and I've had it for a year. It does feel cheap. I've heard of plenty of Stackmat timers that have stopped working correctly. The Stackmat is higher quality, but it does cost more. Taking quality into consideration I think they are priced correctly in relation to each other.


----------

